
Apple now lets you preorder apps in the App Store - matco11
https://www.theverge.com/2017/12/11/16764658/app-store-preorder-ios-macos-apple
======
kalleboo
Everyone keeps asking for a "try-before-you-buy" model, Apple gives us a "buy-
before-you-try" option...

~~~
singularity2001
funny but I still love the feature, if only to gauge interest.

------
zaphirplane
Giving the app cloner plenty of time to clone your app. bet they even release
the app before you do

~~~
singularity2001
that's a bittersweet side effect but only works if the competition can see the
number of downloads.

------
heartbreak
Didn’t this begin with Mario Run? I had it preordered for a few weeks and
Apple notified me when Nintendo finally published it. I’m surprised there’s no
mention of this in the article.

~~~
marpstar
that was only a "notify me" sign-up, not an actual pre-order.

------
thisisit
> Developers can offer both free and paid preorders. If the price changes
> during the preorder period, customers will be charged whichever is lower:
> the price they preordered it at, or the price at launch.

I wonder what happens if the app was free on pre-order but changes to paid at
launch. Will the "whichever is lower" still apply?

As noted in the article, Google does offer a pre-register notification option.
From an app developer perspective, has that helped in driving some traffic
towards the app? and it seems Apple thinks downloads are a better option than
just notifying.

~~~
ksec
>I wonder what happens if the app was free on pre-order but changes to paid at
launch. Will the "whichever is lower" still apply?

Yes.

Actually I rather like this option of which ever is lower, it gives a MacHeist
like event where you could have the more signup / buyers, the cheaper it is.

------
mankash666
One can enable Kickstarter like stretch goals using this

------
unixhero
Lol... "buy software'

